# Garza



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Seems like a confident kid and geez he throws hard, just left some balls up tonight. On the other hand he had no run support early either.

Bullpen did a heck of a job.

Now this is based on one outting, but i have a suggestion, Why don't they start Guerrier and putting willie eyre or Neshiek in his roles? I know I remeber him starting a few years ago and he was bad, but He came up as a starter and he has more that earned it. I think if they could get 5 to 6 innings out of him, we have the best bullpen in baseball.


----------

